
Nvidia's GTC Cancelled - franzb
https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/gtc/
======
tambre
Should link to the blog post instead as that's more permanent:
[https://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2020/03/02/gtc-san-jose-
online...](https://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2020/03/02/gtc-san-jose-online-
event/)

------
01100011
Not cancelled - online only. Please update the title.

